

Spotify Announces US Launch; Closing European Service To Fund It - fleitz
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/spotify-announces-us-launch-closing-european-service-to-fund-it/

======
w1ntermute
April Fools!

Didn't realize it at first because it's still March 31st on this side of the
pond.

------
thirsteh
Just let this day be over... ;)

~~~
nwp
Indeed, the over the top gags have grown tiresome.

------
bioinformatics
... and the long list of idiotic posts trying to be the most idiotic
continues. Better get off the net for a day, or two.

